# looking for an MT-2 "shaft"



## kweinert (May 11, 2018)

And right there is the problem - I'm not sure what to call it so I'm having trouble finding it.

I'm just looking for some MT-2 "ends" that are threaded on the part that sticks out so I can make some custom holders. For example, a sphere cup.

If any one of you folks can give me a link or at least a better search term so I can find them I'd greatly appreciate it.

advthanksance.


----------



## Sprung (May 11, 2018)

While maybe not exactly what you're looking for, there is this as an option. It has internal/female threads that are 1/4"-28tpi. So you could always find a bolt of that threading, cut the head off, and screw it in there. Or have one driver and multiple different holders to meat your needs that you can switch out on the one driver.


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2018)

@barry richardson where did you get yours?


----------



## Karl_TN (May 11, 2018)

@kweinert, Have you consider a spindle tap for making holders that attach directly to your head stock threads? 

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/112/5508/Beall-Spindle-Tap


----------



## kweinert (May 11, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> @kweinert, Have you consider a spindle tap for making holders that attach directly to your head stock threads?
> 
> https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/112/5508/Beall-Spindle-Tap



I have that and I've used it. But I also need something for the tailstock so I guess I'd be looking for one that freely rotates as well.

Thanks for helping me clarify what I am trying to find.


----------



## Smitty (May 11, 2018)

Will a chuck reversing adapter work? Tread is 1" x 8tpi or 1 1/4" x 8tpi.

*Edit*: I don't think it will work based on the thread you just posted while I was typing this one. The one I was looking at in the 2018 Packard Woodworks catalog description says "[t]his adapter is designed for positioning only and is not to be used under power" (item numbers 110950 and 110951) .


----------



## Mike Mills (May 11, 2018)

What Smitty said... or
What type live center do you have?
My Nova came with what they call a threaded insert which can be used in the live center or my head stock (2mt). I ordered an extra to be able to use both at the same time. Quick and easy to make up most any custom drive/holder with tee nuts.
Some folks have them and don't know they can be used this way.


----------



## Karl_TN (May 11, 2018)

kweinert said:


> I have that and I've used it. But I also need something for the tailstock so I guess I'd be looking for one that freely rotates as well.
> 
> Thanks for helping me clarify what I am trying to find.



Look at this live tailstock chuck adapter: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LTCA18.html

Tip: As far as I know, this is only made with 1x8 threads so you might also need to buy a thread adapter if your lathe is 1 1/4 by 8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 11, 2018)

These come with several different threads and should work fine in the head stock.
They may have some with free shipping, I didn't really look.
Well the link isn't working.
Look for "mt work arbor threaded". The one I tried to link to was 2MT to 1/2" threads for chucks on a drill press. Usually about $5-6.

Maybe this link will work,
www.amazon.com/Morse-Taper-Threaded-Drill-Chuck/dp/B0007Q1Q32


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2018)

Check out my post at the bottom of this thread;
https://woodbarter.com/threads/wooden-sphere-jig.33959/

A oneway style tailstock is the simplest solution, although not the cheapest. The tailstock Karl pointed out would work too.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 11, 2018)

Amazon

Arbor, Drill Chuck 2MT Short to 3/8"-24 Thread



 *Arbor, Drill Chuck 2MT Short to 3/8"-24 Thread* 
LittleMachineShop.com 
$8.95

Arbors Mounting Shank MT2 with M14 x1 Mounting Thread-Milling, Engineering Tools



 *Arbors Mounting Shank MT2 with M14 x1 Mounting Thread-Milling, Engineering Tools*
ADI
$12.00


----------



## Mike Mills (May 11, 2018)

If you have a "stock" live center that comes with most lathes you can make a custom of your choice.
This is from Bob Hamilton but you can make the same to hold a sphere.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 11, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## gman2431 (May 11, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Look at this live tailstock chuck adapter: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LTCA18.html
> 
> Tip: As far as I know, this is only made with 1x8 threads so you might also need to buy a thread adapter if your lathe is 1 1/4 by 8.



I have one of these and it works well. I use it for a small micro Chuck in tailstock.


----------



## gman2431 (May 11, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Look at this live tailstock chuck adapter: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LTCA18.html
> 
> Tip: As far as I know, this is only made with 1x8 threads so you might also need to buy a thread adapter if your lathe is 1 1/4 by 8.



I have one of these and it works well. I use it for a small micro Chuck in tailstock.


----------



## kweinert (May 11, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> These come with several different threads and should work fine in the head stock.
> 
> Look for "mt work arbor threaded". The one I tried to link to was 2MT to 1/2" threads for chucks on a drill press. Usually about $5-6.
> 
> ...



I think I'm OK on the head stock side of things as I have the Beall tap. It's the live tail center that I now know I'm looking for.



Mike Mills said:


> If you have a "stock" live center that comes with most lathes you can make a custom of your choice.
> This is from Bob Hamilton but you can make the same to hold a sphere.



That would work as well.

Thank you all for your input and assistance. It's one of the reasons that I keep coming back and asking dumb questions - you always have good answers.


----------



## Karl_TN (May 11, 2018)

Ken,

Here's the spindle adapter for going from the 1"-8 threads on the PSI Tailstock Chuck to fit a 1-1/4"-8 threaded block:
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/112/5837/Turners-Select-Spindle-Adapter

Note: Out of stock until May 25.​Two bonuses: First, this lets you swap your wood cups/blocks between the headstock & tailstock. Second, use this to center a chuck on a tenon after initially turning a bowl blank between centers (i.e. spur drive & live center).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (May 12, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Ken,
> 
> Here's the spindle adapter for going from the 1"-8 threads on the PSI Tailstock Chuck to fit a 1-1/4"-8 threaded block:
> https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/112/5837/Turners-Select-Spindle-Adapter
> ...



Not sure what you mean by that last sentence.


----------

